# Making Pancake Syrups



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Honey is a pancake syrup at my house.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

I am. I was marketing it as "Honey Maple Pancake Syrup", but I had to change it to "Maple Flavored Honey" due to CFIA regulations.

J.R.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I enjoy a slice off of a comb of honey on mine.


----------

